# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  FNB Petro card and the Money back

## Justloadit

There have been some threads with respect to FNB and the Fuel back discount that you can get. Whilst on the surface this looks great, I always wandered how they can give you money back on such a tight regulated market.

When I received my Petro card statement today, I got a shock, I noticed a R15.20 Fuel Transaction fee for 4 transactions, and there is also an interest charge of R14.87 on purchases of just over R1700.

They then transfer this balance to the main account, and charge interest again on the main account for the amount outstanding. In my case it is only 30 days, the period for the current transactions.

This has been going on for a while, however I never noticed it before, but it is there. They steal your money and supposedly give it back to you as a discount, and as customers, we feel good about these thieves.

Anyway I am working on a system which will piss on their batteries, and stop this damn nonsense which is going on. I am hoping that I get the finance and backing to do this, will know in about a months time.

----------

Blurock (19-May-11)

----------


## Blurock

Go Man! We are right behind you.
The banks are notorious for slipping in small charges that go by unnoticed. Be vigilant, be informed and take action as soon as you notice these uncalled for charges. The Bible teaches us that it is the small foxes that destroy the vineyard....

----------

